# Long protocol vs short



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel a bit clueless - what's the difference? Our nurse said I'd most likely be on a short one....but I've read somewhere online that a short protocol is recommened for someone with poor ovarian reserve?


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Dingle the next clinic Im going to only do short protocol as they see no huge benefit in down regging... plus you won't get all the nasty menopausal side effects   x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Stacey  

What is your plan now? Xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

I've done both, short protocol leads to better quality eggs and knocks you around a whole lot less.  There is a big move towards short protocol apparently - I certainly would choose it every time (but I am a little biast) 

Good luck

J xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Try 'au naturelle for a while' then maybe a cycle of IUI if not I'm off to Cyprus for treatment!!! xxx
GLad you're finally gettign started hey?!   

Yes Jules is right apparently much better quality eggs  xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

jules40:)x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've done both, short protocol leads to better quality eggs and knocks you around a whole lot less. There is a big move towards short protocol apparently - I certainly would choose it every time (but I am a little biast)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Jules!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

jules40:)x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've done both, short protocol leads to better quality eggs and knocks you around a whole lot less. There is a big move towards short protocol apparently - I certainly would choose it every time (but I am a little biast)
> 
> ...


Why would they put people onto a long protocol if a short produces better quality eggs :-/


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbh I'm not sure, may be in younger women it's not such an issue and they go for quantity so they have frozen embryos?  I would ask questions about your case and ask them to justify why they have rec a specific protocol then do your research   All I know is that it worked for us, we got half as many eggs but the same number of fertilisation xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I've fired off another email. Thank you Jules xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

No worries, I'd imagine with your AMH they are less worried about number so they will go for the best of both worlds  x


----------

